# Pumpkin Spice



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought her the other day thinking she was argente. When I got home I figured out 2 things 1) She's not argente because there's no undercoat. Now I'm unsure of her color although someone suggested she could be a very faded and washed out brindle. and 2) She's also pregnant. She's a very sweet girl and I am excited to see her babies. I have no clue who the father is so this should be interesting


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Clearer photos may help.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be uploading them to variety identification


----------

